# Altum Angels



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at Luckys today, they have some altum angels for sale in their show tank. It states as farm raised but caught in the wild. Not cheap $87 each as what I saw.

Just for your info for those interested and have the money to spent.


----------

